# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Empat Jempol Untuk Tim Juri 5th KOIS Festival 2011

## ademilanforever

Berkat kematangan, pengalaman dan kejelian para juri 5th KOIS Festival 2011 ikan ini terpilih sebagai *BEST TATEGOI B* :

Taniguchi Ginrin Kohaku 28 cm

Setelah show tersebut prestasi ikan ini terus meningkat dan cenderung stabil :
1. *MELATI YOUNG CHAMPION* @ 11th Anniversary JKC Koi Show 2011
_( Mengalahkan Junior Young Champion B 7th All Indonesia Young Koi Show 2011 )_


2. *BEST IN SIZE 40 BU & BEST GINRIN KOHAKU UP TO 40 BU* @ Kontes Koi Merah Putih IV 2011
_( Dalam pemilihan Best Ginrin Kohaku mengalahkan Junior Young Champion pada kontes tersebut yang merupakan SAKURA PRIZE 33 BU 28th AJYKS 2010 )_


3. *MELATI PRIZE 45 BU* @ 1st ZNA Bandung Young Koi Show 2011

Ikan ini juga pernah terpilih sebagai *KOI terfavorit* di Majalah KOIS edisi 18, Juli-Agustus 2011 :


Kondisi Ikan terkini, 43 cm :


Kondisi Ikan saat pada saat size 38-40 cm :


Kondisi ikan pada saat masuk, size 18 cm (Desember 2010) :


Dipelihara di kolam 15 ton :




Sekali lagi salut untuk Tim Juri 5th KOIS Festival 2011  :First:  yang tidak salah memilih ikan ini sebagai *BEST TATEGOI B*, tx

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantap Kang, saya suka dengan koi - koi yang punya jenjang karir seperti ini
Bisa diikuti rekam jejak perkembangan kualitasnya dan juga kualitas keeping-nya
Btw, souvenir untuk Koleksi Koi Terfavorit nyampe kang?

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koismagazine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> namanya juga master of ginrin ga salah kan kalo pilihan ginrinnya champion semua


Alhamdulillah....... Makasih mas  :Becky:

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

manteb om ginrinnya masih eksis  :Yo:

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

